# تأسيس شركة سورية تركية لإنتاج أجهزة الطاقة الشمسية برأسمال 4 مليون دولار



## نائب المدير (23 أبريل 2010)

أعلنت وزارة الصناعة يوم الأحد عن تأسيس شركة مشتركة بين المؤسسة العامة للصناعات الهندسية وشركة برق التركية لإنتاج أجهزة الطاقة الشمسية والطاقات المتجددة برأسمال يصل إلى 4 ملايين دولار. 

 
وقال المدير العام للمؤسسة العامة للصناعات الهندسية المهندس ناصر الشيخ في تصريحات صحفية, عقب الاجتماع التأسيسي للهيئة العامة للشركة السورية التركية, إن "مشروع الشركة الجديدة سيكون في موقع شركة الإنشاءات المعدنية والصناعات الميكانيكية بريف دمشق حيث تتوزع نسب المساهمة في رأسمال الشركة بين المؤسسة العامة للصناعات الهندسية بنسبة 45 % و55 % لشركة برق التركية", مضيفا أن "هذه الشركة ستضم 100 عامل من ذوي الاختصاصات بهذا النوع من الإنتاج إضافة إلى استعانتها بالعمال المختصين من شركة الإنشاءات المعدنية على أن يتم إنتاج 24 ألف جهاز في العام". 
ويأتي الإعلان عن تأسيس شركة مشتركة لإنتاج اللواقط الشمسية بعد اقل من أسبوع على اجتماعات الدورة الثالثة للجنة الصناعية المشتركة السورية التركية.
ولفت الشيخ إلى أن "الجانبين اتفقا على إنتاج أجهزة اللواقط الشمسية لتسخين المياه بمواصفات عالية وأسعار منافسة ليتسنى لجميع المواطنين الشراء بالتقسيط لهذا المنتج الذي يسهم في تخفيف استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية وتوسيع الاعتماد على الطاقات المتجددة", مشيرا إلى أن "عمر الجهاز الجديد سيتراوح ما بين 10 و15 سنة وأن اختبارات نموذج منه في مركز الاختبارات والأبحاث الصناعية أظهرت فعاليته وجودته وتميزه عن الأجهزة الموجودة في السوق".
وستقدم شركة برق التركية التصميم والمواصفات والقطع التبديلية لخط الإنتاج المؤلف من المعدات والمستلزمات الخاصة بهذه الشركة إضافة إلى نقل المعرفة والخبرة الفنية الخاصة بهذه الصناعة لدراستها مع التخطيط للانتقال إلى تصنيع كافة المكونات مستقبلاً.
ولفت المدير العام للمؤسسة العامة للصناعات الهندسية إلى أن "الشركة بدأت فعليا بإعداد الترتيبات اللازمة لإنتاج هذه الأجهزة", مشيرا إلى أن "المرحلة الثانية من عمل الشركة تتضمن إنتاج أجهزة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة الرياح". 
وكان سورية وتركيا اتفقتا في اجتماعات الدورة الثالثة للجنة الصناعية المشتركة على زيادة وتعميق التعاون بين سورية وتركيا في كافة المجالات وإقامة شركات مشتركة ليكون هناك تكامل في الصناعة بين البلدين ما من شأنه وضع حد للتنافس بين الصناعة في سورية وتركيا.
وتطورت العلاقات السورية التركية خلال السنوات الأخيرة بشكل لافت في أغلب المجالات, من خلال التنسيق السياسي المستمر بين قيادتي البلدين, إضافة إلى تنامي العلاقات الاقتصادية بينهما, فقد تم توقيع مذكرة التفاهم للتعاون في مجال التخطيط عام 2004, كما شهد العام الماضي تشكيل مجلس التعاون الإستراتيجي ودخول اتفاقية التجارة الحرة بين تركيا وسورية حيز التنفيذ وإلغاء تأشيرات الدخول بين البلدين.


----------



## mddahan (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين والله على هاللفتة الكريمة لأن كل الناس بحاجة للمشاريع الجديدة وبالأخص المتعلقة بالطاقات المتجددة


----------



## سمير شربك (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بادرة مفيده وقيمه 
تفيد في انتشار التسخين بالطاقه الشمسيه بشكل واسع بسوريا


----------



## م ابوفارس (31 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## فداء .. (4 أبريل 2011)

انا عايز صور عن مكونات اللاقط الشمسي


----------

